# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Rizon, industrial adaptive robot, Flexiv Ltd., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Flexiv Ltd.

flexiv.com/en/technology

----------


## Airicist

Adaptive Robot launched by Flexiv: RIZON (2019)

Apr 2, 2019




> · Product launch of world's first adaptive robot at Hannover Messe 2019.
> · Broader set of task applications - can be applied to different scenarios and industries, even in uncertain environments.
> · Bottom-up innovation and all-inclusive robot design for great adaptivity.
> · Proprietary force control and AI technology from top AI and robotics researchers.

----------


## Airicist

Flexiv's DEMOs on CIIF 2019_onetake

Oct 2, 2019




> On CIIF 2019, Flexiv brings 7 DEMOs to show different features. diverse functions and applications of the adaptive robot.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing RIZON 10 - a heavy-payload adaptive robot

Feb 14, 2021




> On this special day, here comes the new member of the Rizon family - the heavy-payload adaptive robot, RIZON 10.

----------

